# Open Event : Fight Gone Bad - Fight for heroes - Liverpool



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey guys,

CrossFit Liverpool are hosting an open fitness event based around the Fight Gone Bad workout, Its going to be £10 to enter with top prizes given to the top male and females.

All proceedings will be given to help for heroes charity.

There are going to be a lot of local mma and martial art gyms taking part in the event, as well as various other fitness industry related peeps from all over the UK.

Loads of media exposure including the Razorstorm Media team, Glorious Victory Media team + many professional photographers.

Current sponsors and suppliers include, CrossGym, Concept 2 and Razorstorm with many more in the pipeline.

There will be a BBQ, stalls and awesome laughs.

If you have not experienced something like this before I would highly recommend it even if its just to feel the atmosphere.

For more information on registration or how FGB works please visit:

http://fightforheroes.wordpress.com/

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice! All weights etc? link broke half way through! the Tube! Does ma nut in lol..


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

You should come down buddy and get involved, bring your guys. All welcome


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Thats what im thinkin! are the Forge boys gona be running around with creepy masks on scarin the Kids tho!? Like a MMA Slipknot! haha

Im well up for this Tom!  Help for Heroes is a great Charity!...


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

haha nah the Forge lads are over in Dubai.

Be good to have you and your boys over bro


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Shame!  If theres a BBQ mate! Count me in! haha...


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

...And the boys!


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Got 9 Turnung from the Club Already mate... Should be a good laff


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Awesome bro, get your names down asap. Info should be on the above website


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

SHIT! I was menat to remind people of this!!!! Woops!...


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

How'd it go Tom? I freakin hate FGB, my score always sucks.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Was a good day bro, loads of prizes for the winners, great atmosphere . Overall a wicked day


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice, when I finally get my hand healed (broken bone in 2 places...  )I'm going to take the plunge and join CF Hove.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Razorstorm said:


>


Awesome video dude!


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

SanshouMatt said:


> Nice, when I finally get my hand healed (broken bone in 2 places...  )I'm going to take the plunge and join CF Hove.


YES!, do it mate. Miles is a top bloke and a great trainer.

-

Cheers TheIceman5


----------



## 1986brandon1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Razorstorm said:


>


Is this highlights from this year?


----------

